# Add cellulose on top of old balsam wool insulation



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Annemarie and welcome to the forum.
Not familiar with the balsam wool insulation but if it is neat and not crushed with age it can be hidden beneath the cellulose.

But to be honest, I've removed some old insulation and usually find trash and rodent dropping and after the vac finishes the clean up the effort feels worth while. One of the key benefits of removing the old is to gain access to the top of all walls below and all penetrations to be able to do a really good job of air sealing.

If you add a nearby big city to your profile we will have an idea as to your local climate, ie how much insulation is needed.

How old is the house?
Some *pictures* would help.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi Annemarie and welcome to the forum.
> Not familiar with the balsam wool insulation but if it is neat and not crushed with age it can be hidden beneath the cellulose.
> 
> But to be honest, I've removed some old insulation and usually find trash and rodent dropping and after the vac finishes the clean up the effort feels worth while. One of the key benefits of removing the old is to gain access to the top of all walls below and all penetrations to be able to do a really good job of air sealing.
> ...


 It is wood fiber made from cedar, redwood cypress and the like. It was treated for fire and rodents. It is wrapped in black or craft paper and is a mess if you open it. I think if the venting is good I would just go over it. 
I have no idea of R value.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you for the response. It is extremely messy once the black paper opens, as I am currently replacing behind knee wall because it was ripped. Cellulose being unfaced, I don't think there is a condensation issue. From what I've read.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Annemarie said:


> Thank you for the response. It is extremely messy once the black paper opens, as I am currently replacing behind knee wall because it was ripped. Cellulose being unfaced, I don't think there is a condensation issue. From what I've read.


 Do you have soffit and near peak vent in the attic, do the soffits have air chutes? Are there any obvious hole from the hose to the attic that would leak air? Around pipes vents and ducts?


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 4, 2018)

No soffits, cape with full dormer in back. I have a peak vent or gable vents on each side. Maybe 2 vent pipes( I have to check). Attic space not big, can't stand up. I'm hoping spray cellulose myself with my daughter feeding it.


----------

